# Feeling pretty sh*tty...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Today I was hunting at my new spot, (under a huge over pass) and I got a well placed head-shot on a big fat pigeon that was sitting on an end stanchion (located on each support pillar)...Usually they flap their wings as their brain shuts down, and they fall to the ground, but this guy was back to me, and I shut him down like a light switch...He simply tell over, and stayed on the stanchion....I tried everything from throwing rocks to knock em off (which worked the last time this happened) to using my fishing rod with a treble hook, to fish em off... Without luck..

This really bothers me because it feels wrong...Taking a life all for nothing...Feeling pretty bad about it ????

I suppose all I can do is not take the shot unless it's a garantee to drop to the ground...So, no shots when they are perched on the end stansions...Which sucks cause they are always the best opportunities...

Anybody have any good ideas on how to avoid this...Maybe crop shots instead of headshots?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Crop shots are drop dead not going to move shots, headshots are a lot more twitchy, the nerves, the spinal cord, well, here is a video that MIGHT help.>>


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> Crop shots are drop dead not going to move shots, headshots are a lot more twitchy, the nerves, the spinal cord, well, here is a video that MIGHT help.>>


Link wouldn't work

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you ever seen the telescoping rods that extend to as much as 20 feet for retrieving fishing lures . They also make a telescoping golf ball retriever . I use one for retrieving fish lures but also for placing targets high up in trees . Maybe this will help you retrieve your game up high ?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> Have you ever seen the telescoping rods that extend to as much as 20 feet for retrieving fishing lures . They also make a telescoping golf ball retriever . I use one for retrieving fish lures but also for placing targets high up in trees . Maybe this will help you retrieve your game up high ?


I have never seen one...But sounds like it could help if it is under 20ft high...It's a pretty high overpass, though... Couldn't hurt to buy one and try it out I guess

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Just search this on YouTube then, make sure it's teds holdover, name of video>>

If HEADSHOTS kill INSTANTLY, why all the THRASHING around?!?

Just copy and paste and you will see an animal being shot in the thumbnail of the video thrashing with crosshairs.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Have you ever seen the telescoping rods that extend to as much as 20 feet for retrieving fishing lures . They also make a telescoping golf ball retriever . I use one for retrieving fish lures but also for placing targets high up in trees . Maybe this will help you retrieve your game up high ?


I have never seen one...But sounds like it could help if it is under 20ft high...It's a pretty high overpass, though... Couldn't hurt to buy one and try it out I guess

I have used the aluminum rods that suppprt tents to do this very same thing for retrieving disc golf discs high up in trees that were more than 20ft high. You can use the same concept any way you see fit using whatever materials at your disposal. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> Just search this on YouTube then, make sure it's teds holdover, name of video>>
> 
> If HEADSHOTS kill INSTANTLY, why all the THRASHING around?!?
> 
> Just copy and paste and you will see an animal being shot in the thumbnail of the video thrashing with crosshairs.


Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> Have you ever seen the telescoping rods that extend to as much as 20 feet for retrieving fishing lures . They also make a telescoping golf ball retriever . I use one for retrieving fish lures but also for placing targets high up in trees . Maybe this will help you retrieve your game up high ?


Do you have a link for this, please?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever seen the telescoping rods that extend to as much as 20 feet for retrieving fishing lures . They also make a telescoping golf ball retriever . I use one for retrieving fish lures but also for placing targets high up in trees . Maybe this will help you retrieve your game up high ?
> ...


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Canadians links to an example of each.

The Golf ball retriever will be more common, easier to get your hands on and probably cheaper. Any Walmart or Canadian Tire will have them, maybe even a Value Village store if you have one out there and then it will only be $5-10 used.

https://www.amazon.ca/Bag-Boy-IGOTCHA-Biggest-Retriever/dp/B00127CKBC

http://www.cabelas.ca/product/65519/cabelas-telescopic-lure-retriever


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Canadians links to an example of each.
> 
> The Golf ball retriever will be more common, easier to get your hands on and probably cheaper. Any Walmart or Canadian Tire will have them, maybe even a Value Village store if you have one out there and then it will only be $5-10 used.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

